# Getting out?



## PandaJinxes (Mar 4, 2014)

Okay, recently got Ray and I stuck in a straight load 2 horse and ended up sitting in the manger part and jumping out. The escape doors are up pretty high and it's really awkward to use them, plus Ray kept trying to get out through them. Is there a trick to it or what? My main problem was that it was Ray's first time in an enclosed trailer like this, and he was scared and I ended up on the side of his head by the divider instead of by the escape door. But I can't find anything online about it so I have no clue. Help! :lol:

The escape door is right before the back window.. Sorry I don't have a better/newer pic but it's raining and my internet is being stupid









I actually blogged about us restoring this trailer, so you should totally check that out. And as scary as getting trapped in the trailer was, it's absolutely hilarious now. I'd still rather not have a repeat


----------



## PandaJinxes (Mar 4, 2014)

Alright I got a new picture of it. Anyone have an idea?


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

I never go in with my horses. I lead them up to the trailer stand off to the side and teach them to go in by themselves and as they walk in I swing the lead line over their necks. I put up the butt bar and then go upfront and grab their lead lines so they don't step on them in the trailer. I don't tie them at all when they are in. When they get out, I undo the butt bar and I've trained them to wait for a tug on their tails to back out. They never fly out always slow and quiet and I grab the lead line as they back out. At the beginning I had someone with me to help train. I was at the side of the horse with the lead line where they entered the trailer and had a friend give little taps on the hip with a dressage whip to move them in. We did this a few times in one day and then after that they just load. I would NEVER go in a straight haul in front of them, ever.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

^^ Exactly. You stay outside while the horse goes in. People may call those doors an "escape" door but they really just an access door to deal with tying the horse and such.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PandaJinxes (Mar 4, 2014)

usandpets said:


> ^^ Exactly. You stay outside while the horse goes in. People may call those doors an "escape" door but they really just an access door to deal with tying the horse and such.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've only ever had like 4-6 horse stock trailers, where it didn't matter if you led them in or not. I don't tie with leadropes because they hang and mine know how to untie them anyway. I do use trailer ties if the horse isn't scared or being skittish. I guess I have a lot to learn about straight loads! :lol:

Ray is absolutely terrified of the trailer, as well, so I don't think he's going to be as easy to teach to load :?


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

My trailer is a similar set up with a precariously positioned "escape" door. If the horse will not self load, I often go in ahead of the horse and A SOON as the horse puts a foot up, I reach out, grab the exterior tie ring and stand on the wheel well so I am in position to block the horse from trying to get out the escape door. Practice before loading! 
Hopefully you will eventually get to the point of not needing to put yourself in that position and Ray will load up on his own.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

PandaJinxes said:


> Ray is absolutely terrified of the trailer, as well, so I don't think he's going to be as easy to teach to load :?


That is a great opportunity to build his trust in you and make a better "bond" with him. That is if you know how to teach them how to load. 

Straight loads are scary to many horses. Those trailers are very claustrophobic for them. They aren't open and are usually very dark and small inside.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PandaJinxes (Mar 4, 2014)

usandpets said:


> That is a great opportunity to build his trust in you and make a better "bond" with him. That is if you know how to teach them how to load.
> 
> Straight loads are scary to many horses. Those trailers are very claustrophobic for them. They aren't open and are usually very dark and small inside.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He's been in a straight load before, but the sides and back were open like a stock trailer. I got my other horse to load perfectly fine yesterday by walking into where the second horse would go and clucking to him. Maybe I can finish working with him first and use him to help calm Ray down about it


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The smaller trailers are like a trap to a horse. Try spending time loading him only half way then asking him to calmly back out. I give the tail a tug to signal the horse to back out. Do it until he'll do it readily then ask for a hind to step up. As soon as he's in ask him to back out. Some horses literally run out backwards but the half loading teaches him to be calm about it.


----------

